# Hardcore: Deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm aus der Ego-Perspektive



## SimonFistrich (31. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hardcore: Deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm aus der Ego-Perspektive* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hardcore: Deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm aus der Ego-Perspektive


----------



## stevem (31. März 2016)

Oh man, ein Film auf den ich sehr gut verzichten kann und werde, nicht nur das die Effekte total schlecht gemacht sind auch die Synchronsprecher sind mehr als schlecht, ein typischer B Movie zumindest sieht der Film sehr danach aus.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. März 2016)

Ich finde das schon witzig, aber ob's wirklich für Spielfilmlänge unterhaltend genug ist? Der Hauptdarsteller muss ja eher blass und austauschbar bleiben - man sieht nur Hände und Beine.


----------



## Leonidas1982 (13. April 2016)

*hust* VR *hust*


----------

